# Fiberglassed a system into my 350Z



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Well guys, it's that time again, a new issue of Project ActiveTuning

This time we do the entire sound system. I actually split it up into three seperate issues:

- Part 1: Headunit & XM Radio
- Part 2: Speakers
- Part 3: Amps/Amp Rack/Fiberglassed Sub Enclosure

The issues include over 100 pictures, and DETAILED how-to's for installing all of the above things. So, even if you aren't trying to fiberglass a system in your car, but just want to learn how to install a headunit or speakers, read the issues!

Anyways, check them out, and let me know your thoughts. You can also post them in our forum (we have a dedicated thread, just look for the link at the bottom of each issue).


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

damn thats nice


----------

